# The allergies are too much to bare..



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

I need to find a home for Coraline and Willow. (Widget has already found one with my bf and his rat) I can't handle them anymore because of how bad my allergies have gotten. I cannot be in the same room with them for more than 20 minutes without my eyes becoming watery and my sneezing to start. I am upset beyond words right now, but I don't feel like it is fair for my ratties to not get the attention they need and deserve. I can't do anything with them without having some kind of horrible reaction to them.

Here is pictures and info:
Coraline is going to be 7 months this month and she is a black Irish rat. She has already started rusting too. She has white feet and a white triangle on her chest. She is very playful and loves being with other rats. She also loves people and gives wonderful kisses. She likes to explore her surroundings too.
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj239/otterfoxfursona/100_2850.jpg 

Here is Willow: I got her as a birthday present and wasn't really expecting her, but I got her anyway. She is a black berkshire who also is showing signs of rusting. She has a white belly with a brown/black splotch in the middle of it. She loves exploring and playing and follows Coraline around everywhere. She is a very sweet girl and loves cuddles too.
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj239/otterfoxfursona/100_2860.jpg

I am hoping I can find a home for them together since they have bonded so well. They will go with a 5lb bag of Harlan Teklad food and a hammock handmade by me. I may ask for a small adoption fee, maybe 10 dollars or so, but I am still not sure.

I am located in Hillman Michigan.

Send me a PM or an email if you are interested:
[email protected]

Thank you..


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What are the plans for your other pets?


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry you aren't able to keep your pets. :'( Hope you find a great home for them!


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> What are the plans for your other pets?


I have given away Widget to my boyfriend who has a rat already, and I am probably going to give my kitten to my cousin, but I don't think I have allergies to him. The vet did a test on my back and it said there were no cat allergies. The fish, I don't think anyone can have allergies to guppies, so they are staying with me.

Why do you ask?


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Lea said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you aren't able to keep your pets. :'( Hope you find a great home for them!


I hope I find a good home too. I am just too sick to care for them properly anymore... :'(


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

otterfox said:


> Why do you ask?


Just wondered  as you said in your other thread they may all have to go.


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> otterfox said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you ask?
> ...


They are..sadly..I really hate to give them up...


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

I just thought I would let you know, that rusting is usually a sign of not having enough iron in their diet, you can overcome this by feeding them chick peas every so often  A member of another forum I am on did this with one of her girls, and the results were amazing ;D the ratty went from about what Coraline looks like, to a beautiful sleek black within a few weeks


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Gabrielle B said:


> I just thought I would let you know, that rusting is usually a sign of not having enough iron in their diet, you can overcome this by feeding them chick peas every so often  A member of another forum I am on did this with one of her girls, and the results were amazing ;D the ratty went from about what Coraline looks like, to a beautiful sleek black within a few weeks


Thanks for the info, I will get some chick peas and feed them to them while I have them, but I am not sure how long I will be keeping them. My mom suggested I get a hairless rat, but I don't know. I'd feel bad just giving my rats to someone else only to get another rat for myself. It seems wrong to me... :-\


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

If hairless rats are anything like Sphinx [hairless] cats, you'll still be allergic anyway.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

otterfox said:


> My mom suggested I get a hairless rat, but I don't know. I'd feel bad just giving my rats to someone else only to get another rat for myself. It seems wrong to me... :-\


You'd likely still be allergic. It isn't the fur that causes allergies. It's the urine, saliva and dander. 

This may help explain things for you: http://www.ratfanclub.org/allergy.html


----------



## ctowersmi (Oct 2, 2008)

Do the chick peas have to be cooked?


----------

